# Please help with water pump replacement



## moahaq (Oct 28, 2007)

My '96 Altima with 90,000 is leaking cooland from around teh A/C compressor area. It seems to be water pump - though it leaks overnight when the car is not running. Is that from water pump as there are no hoses in that area.

I want to replace that myself and confused. Hanes talks about taking off alternator, removing belts and A/C compressor while some posts mention taking off the Engine mount from passenger area.

Can smeone who has replaced please advise what is the easiest way to take the pump off - and basically replace the whole thing.

Is it something pretty easy to do?


----------



## chitownguy (Aug 27, 2006)

I replaced my 95's water pump last year. I have used to be a copier repairman (insert joke here) awhile back and my automotive repair experience is some what limited. 
I did take off the alternator, belts, and took out the bolts to the compressor. I hung it out of the way w/ tie wraps but didn't have to disconnect the hoses. I took me a good part of a day but I replaced my hoses , radiator and flushed the system. It's not that bad.


----------



## 19marius73 (Apr 14, 2005)

I replaced the water pump on my altima 98. it took me two days but it's worth it. Drain the coolant from the radiator. Take out the coolant plug on the lower side of the water pump. Be prepared for spills. Best is to take the alternator out, after removing the A/C and timing belts. Take out the plastic mask underneath the A/C compressor and unbolt 4 screws that hold the compressor. Put it little aside to have some access. Don't disconnect any freon line from it. I also removed the motor mount on the passenger side and for better access take out the coolant reservoir.

Good luck.


----------

